# Good Day from Brasov Romania!



## MasterArtMason (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

My name is Art Mason, and I am a "lifetime" (adult lifetime) martial artist from Windsor Ontario Canada who moved with one of his sons almost 2 years ago to Brasov Romania. I was first in Romania in 2010 teaching a seminar and fell in love with the country (a woman too).

I began my martial arts training in Hapkido in November 1984 and have never looked back since. I was employed at Chrysler Canada but left to run a school in Windsor full time. I stll have a school there run by my senior black belts, and one here in Brasov.

That is the short story long! 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 20, 2017)

Welcome to MT!  I am in the Detroit area, very near Windsor.


----------



## MasterArtMason (Oct 20, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Welcome to MT!  I am in the Detroit area, very near Windsor.



Very cool! I always loved Detroit oddly enough. I remember going to Hudson as a kid with my mom. But I am happy to be here in my sleepy little mountain town.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 20, 2017)

Welcome to the board and looking forward to reading post with the Canadian.....ehh.


----------



## MasterArtMason (Oct 20, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Welcome to the board and looking forward to reading post with the Canadian.....ehh.



And I really do say eh a lot too! But I do say about correctly LOL


----------



## Anarax (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello, welcome to Martial Talk. I read your title as Good day from Braavos, it's a city in Game of Thrones


----------



## MasterArtMason (Oct 20, 2017)

Anarax said:


> Hello, welcome to Martial Talk. I read your title as Good day from Braavos, it's a city in Game of Thrones



I gotta catch up on that! This city is very medieval!


----------



## Ridarthane (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello, Mate!
 It's good seeing other people from Romania on the forum. Brasov is a great city. Hope you enjoy it, and yes it is kinda "medieval".


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 20, 2017)

Enjoy your visits here!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 21, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Tames D (Oct 21, 2017)

Welcome​


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Looking forward to your input.  My art is also Hapkido.


----------



## MasterArtMason (Oct 28, 2017)

Ridarthane said:


> Hello, Mate!
> It's good seeing other people from Romania on the forum. Brasov is a great city. Hope you enjoy it, and yes it is kinda "medieval".



I love the city. People are great also. Won't call this my retirement because I am far from retired. But I am not planning on returning to the west.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 28, 2017)

Your Windsor school is 34 miles from my house.


----------

